# The Legend of Zelda-or-Legend of Arwen?



## WizardKing (Jan 11, 2003)

They both would make a good elf story, zelda was an elf too?\


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 11, 2003)

she was a Hylian NOT an elve


----------



## Aulë (Jan 11, 2003)

Yep: except for the ears- they are definately not elves!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jan 11, 2003)

Heh heh heh, I always thought the kokiri in The Ocarina of Time looked like really short elves, but no, they're quite different. They just look like elves..... especialy in those little green tunics....


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2003)

I always thought the people in zelda were a lot like elves, but that doesn't make them an elves, it makes them *like* elves, slight difference


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 2, 2003)

close enough for me


----------



## Link (Feb 3, 2003)

The Hylians are LIKE elves, in that they are the most fair of all races, have pointed ears (even though they're much longer pointed ears), and can use magic, but Hylians ARE NOT immortal.


----------



## ??? (Feb 5, 2003)

They are almost the same, but Hylians have much longer ears. I don't know which legend is better. Getting confused!!! Help!


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Link _
> *The Hylians are LIKE elves, in that they are the most fair of all races, have pointed ears (even though they're much longer pointed ears), and can use magic, but Hylians ARE NOT immortal. *



i thought the hairy mountain folk where hotter


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 5, 2003)

what hairy mountain folk? if u mean the Gorons they were just massive but not really hairy!


----------



## Link (Feb 5, 2003)

The Hylians were the wisest and fairest of all the races of Hyrule.

Their long-pointed ears made them able to hear messages from the goddesses, and they were bestowed with the gift of magic.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *what hairy mountain folk? if u mean the Gorons they were just massive but not really hairy! *



ya i thought they where cool , especially the one thats named after ya


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 5, 2003)

zelda is a really good history but elf ? no they look like but they are not!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 6, 2003)

*The Legend of Zelda....*

The LoZ is based upon a child who must save Hyrule and continues to do so to this day (The LoZ is now on Gamecube, plus there are 2 games for the N64.) I feel sorry for Link. He keeps saving the same world over and over again, except in the two Gameboy Color games (Oracle of Ages & Seasons.) BTTT, Link is not an Elf. Hylian and Elf ears are not even close to matching....


----------



## Kailita (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't want to argue over the difference between elves and Hylians and pointed ears...all I want to say is that I LOVE Legend of Zelda...I've had the biggest crush on Link since forever (grrr...I hate Ruto)...Impa is the coolest...and, yeah.  Just wanted to get that in.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 9, 2003)

Does it ever say anywhere in any of Tolkien's works that Elves had pointed ears? I have never seen any reference to the shape of Elven ears. Have you?


----------



## ??? (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, Ruto is okay but she gets soooooooo annoying! I did know about LOZ before LOTR. I think any game with Link in it is the best game!!!


----------



## Kailita (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, actually, I've never seen anything about pointed ears on Tolkien's elves either. But maybe I just wasn't looking closely enough. Or maybe the movie people just assumed that all elves have pointed ears. *Shrugs*

As for Ruto (heh), I don't know how ANYONE could like her after playing the game and having to carry her around on your back in Lord Jabu-Jabu's stomach! When my brothers play, they always throw her at the things that try to attack them, lol...and it actually works! Ruto can hurt things if you throw her at them! (The only thing that makes her useful...*grumbles*...trying to marry my Link...stupid little...)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 11, 2003)

Malon was the best character in Z:OOT
Such a cutie!


----------



## spirit (May 12, 2003)

was Zelda a girl? 
wooooooopz!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 14, 2003)

i like Zelda games. i was always trying too hook up Link and mallon. but the game would not let me. grrrrrrr.......... I could go on for hours about that game. Hylians are really cool. 
may Nayru's love protect you ( just kidding  )
Raen


----------



## Turin (May 19, 2003)

Dude the Zelda games are one of the best (if not the best) game series ever made.


----------



## flame (May 20, 2003)

zelda games are cool, i have played ott, oracal of seosons, links awakening and a link to the past and there really good. bttt.

link is NOT a elf he comes from a forst wich makes him a forest boy. he is not immortal. he just has pointy ears.

i like the man in the windmill on ott. when u play his song when you are an adult is funny.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 7, 2003)

Link isn't a forest boy! Link is Hylian! ( or, in the case of the wind waker, at least part Hylian. that game has me confused) Kokiri are forest people! he is not a Kokiri, his mother left him there when she was being chased my an evil dude who wanted to kill him because his destiny was.................... is anyone listening to me??? i could go on for hours about zelda games. so maybe i should stop now. but why do the friken mice attak you in wind waker??? evil mice!!!!!! ok, i am a little carried away. NOW i will stop

Raen


----------



## Captain (Jun 14, 2003)

The Zoras were awesome.


----------



## flame (Jun 14, 2003)

funny enough i starts playing ott again and im in jabu jabu's belly, lol.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flame _
> *funny enough i starts playing ott again and im in jabu jabu's belly, lol. *



dont you mean OoT?


----------



## Turin (Jun 15, 2003)

I thinks it means Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *I thinks it means Ocarina of Time. *



Or OoT


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 16, 2003)

I fineshed OoT two times, and i started it for people visiting my house or younger siblings a million times. You would be surpiresed at what people wanted to name link. "star" and "ray" come to mind.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL, it always had to be Link with me, it made it more....proper i guess, than someone going round that place called....Joe...


----------



## flame (Jun 16, 2003)

yes i mean OoT. im planing to get a link to the past for my gba sometime soon  

i called link, james (my name)


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 27, 2003)

If anyone needs it, i can tell them how to beat wind waker. And get all kinds of stuff you'd never think was there ( at least it was beyond me for quite some time)


----------



## cardanas (Jun 29, 2003)

*zelda guild*

there is a cool new zelda guild


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 6, 2003)

Where is it? I looked, but i couldn't find it.


----------



## jonti_swe (Mar 1, 2006)

I think the Zelda games rules


----------



## jonti_swe (Mar 1, 2006)

OoT was best, WW number two
I finished the wind waker twice
anyone that want help so can I help you
with it


----------

